# how to make cobia lures



## bay slayer

I would like to learn how to make cobia and pompano lures, does anyone know where to get the kits. Thanks


----------



## true-king

You will need a vise, a thread bobbin (this holds the thread while you wrap), thread, jig heads,a couple bucktails of the colors you want, and any extra materials you want to add to your jig.

Here's a jig tying video:


----------



## Private Pilot

Here is my setup. Its the basics for tying pompano and bonita jigs. You got to have the vise,heavy duty saltwater thread, a bobbin, superglue, bucktails, scissors, and maybe a razor blade. All of this can be purchased at GBBT.










There is the vise. 










There's the glue, thread bobbin, scissors, and bucktail










My collection. 

Im not an expert on tying cobia jigs, but these supplies will get you started. Good luck


----------



## sc23

Nice.


----------



## krhyde1066

This may be a stupid question, but is GBBT


----------



## Austin

I am going to wrap a couple cobia jigs when I get home.. I'll take some pictures of the process and write a mini guide for it...


----------



## KnotForReel

krhyde1066 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is GBBT




Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle


----------



## krhyde1066

Thanks Knot


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Pompano Jigs*

Deleted


----------



## jigslinger

Here's another video.


----------



## Kenton

Hey Jigslinger, do you make the jigs at Outcast? I bought a couple last season and they look identicle to this one.


----------



## Austin

Kenton said:


> Hey Jigslinger, do you make the jigs at Outcast? I bought a couple last season and they look identicle to this one.


The guy in the video is John Sims, which is not jigslinger


----------



## Kenton

Thanks Austin, does John Sims make the Outcast jigs?


----------



## Austin

Kenton said:


> Thanks Austin, does John Sims make the Outcast jigs?


Yep, he wraps the jigs for Outcast and Dizzy Lizzy's.

Here are a few that I wrapped this year that i happen to have pictures of


----------



## jigslinger

I wrap them for my own use. I was impressed with how fast John can turn them out!


----------



## billfishhead

i learned without a vise or bobbin

hold the hook in one hand and tie materials on with the other

let the thread drop into a cardboard box to keep it from twisting

making the heads is the toughest part

any time you need to stop toss a half hitch in the thread


----------



## TomH

neat


----------

